

RescueTime Gets a Shiny New Logo (Less red, still a plus) - bfioca
http://blog.rescuetime.com/2008/08/12/rescuetime-gets-a-shiny-new-logo/

======
briansmith
I'm sure Swatch will eventually get around to sending a letter too. I had a
Swatch watch with a face that looked almost exactly like this logo (with black
hands even), except that the background was red instead of transparent.
(Photo:
[http://www.switzerwatch.com/product_info.php?products_id=138...](http://www.switzerwatch.com/product_info.php?products_id=138&language=en))

I think that the logo would look better without the 3D effect--especially in
the favicon and in the smaller version of the icon that is on the homepage.
The gray shading makes the logo look dirty when the logo is on a white
background (or printed on letterhead); when it is on a gray background (like
the favicon often is), it is hard to make out.

Logo design is hard.

~~~
halo
Except that watch looks more like a stylised version of the Swiss flag -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Flag_of_Switzerland.svg>

------
fallentimes
I actually like the new logo better. Cheers to Red Cross for acting like real
people over this and not a bunch of Suits.

------
maxklein
Hmm, I signed up for rescuetime a long time ago, and I stopped using it, and
they never send me any updates. Don't they love me anymore?

Rescuetime has improved since I last used it, but I never thought to check
back. It would have been nice if they emailed me when they update the site.

------
ericwan
I like the old one more...the old one is stronger and more memorable. Maybe
too strong for some people. don't know.

------
bfioca
what a brave corporate logo!

------
zenspider
new logo? how does this relate to hacker news?

~~~
michael_dorfman
Because of the reason for the change.

